# Lamb Shoulder



## duffman (Jan 10, 2014)

I saw a Lamb shoulder at the store today. It was 4.5# and was $14. I didn't get it....yet but I am tempted to. My only issue is I have no idea what to do with a lamb shoulder. I have never cooked lamb of any kind before. Any suggestions, ideas or negatives?


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 10, 2014)

Lamb shoulder is kinda like pork shoulder, tough and full of connective tissue. It takes very well to low and slow. If it were me, I'd smoke it to an internal temp of 150˚ or so, then wrap and braise with an acidic liquid until it hits about 195˚. As for rubs, lamb likes mint, rosemary, garlic and thyme. Depending on the origin and the age of the lamb, the flavor can vary from subtle to quite strong. I happen to like the gamey flavor of lamb so I go pretty light on rubs, but if you don't, you can treat it like a pork butt and use whatever rub you normally do in order to mask the lamb flavor.

By the way, I'd get it. That's a great price and It's REALLY good. The connective tissue will melt to a rich velvety consistency that's lip smacking delicious!


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 10, 2014)

I forgot to add,  earthy spices like cinnamon, clove, allspice and nutmeg in very small amounts added to the rub tend to play well with the gamey flavor of lamb. Look up middle eastern lamb recipes.


----------



## duffman (Jan 10, 2014)

So do you just pull it then like you would a pork but once it gets to 195?  I have had only had lamb at restaurants and I always like it there so why would smoked pulled lamb be any different? :) I have already decided I am going to go back to the store at lunch and get it. I will just vacuum seal it and save it for when I feel adventurous this spring.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 10, 2014)

You can either slice it at 190˚ or so (probe for tenderness just like a chuck roast or pork butt) or you can wait until it probes with zero resistance and pull it like pulled pork. I like it more toward the 190˚ end sliced.


----------



## moikel (Jan 10, 2014)

Way down here we eat a lot of lamb.I grew up on it.
I bone them out ,trim it so it lays relatively flat,then stuff it,roll it up,tie it with string.
I did a leg that way it's posted as Sardinian Lamb.
I have one here I won in the meat raffle at the Bowling Club,that's been done by the butcher.Its tonight's dinner.
I can only show you the finished product not the step by step.
Flavours are up to you,lemon garlic,oregano,rosemary not a bad start.
Or go with Mdboatbum idea of some middle eastern,garlic,cumin,coriander,chilli,cardamom,fenugreek,preserved lemon,cilantro.


----------

